# Bones!



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, I have called around to various local butchers in search of bones, organs, and trimmings for Moxy...no luck. They all tell me the same thing - We have nothing but a little beef fat and won't have bones until deer season (next month). Has anyone seen a difference in giving their dogs wild bones (deer, etc) as opposed to domestic (cows, chicken, pork, etc)?

Any ideas about where I can get some good raw bones? I really don't want to get her the processed femurs and such they sell at Petsmart. Someone told me to call the grocery store? I have no clue.

Also, are there any bones I should avoid giving her? I always heard chicken bones were not good...as were pork chop bones. So, I am rather clueless. 

If I get a bunch, should I just freeze them and thaw them? I'm new to the whole raw diet thing. I am trying to incorporate a little at a time because she is on a grain free kibble. So far, I have added plain yogurt and some table scrap meats, cheese, and veggies into her diet. Tried an orange today, and she wasn't having any of that. lol


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My dogs look forward to deer season. They love the deer bones. 

As long as the poultry bones are uncooked you should be fine. Mine eat chicken/turkey necks and all chicken bones on a regular basis. I don't normally feed ham bones because they tend to gulp them and scare me for a couple days. 

I get my supply about 200# at a time and then freeze it in baggies. Usually 2 days worth of meals per bag and thaw as needed. It's much less expensive if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I feed mine all raw bones to include beef, pork and chicken. Don't think deer would be that much different. Normally I buy them at the grocery store I shop at. Chickens backs are cheap along with gizzards and hearts. Chicken feet are good as well and I use those as treats. If you have a slaughterhouse in town might check there as well.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for that feedback! I think I might get some of the neck bones when I go to the commissary the next time. Would pork neck bones be as beneficial? I guess really any bones as long as they aren't femurs and knuckles would be okay from what I'm reading...does that sound right?

Also, with the 1/4 cup of yogurt and these bones she's going to start getting, would I need to start reducing her kibble? She's not a gulper, and until recently, she wouldn't eat more than 4 cups of food. Since she's been on her antibiotic, she's eating like a horse! So, I'm hoping to increase her weight from 75 to 80 or 85 lbs. She was looking a bit lean even at 75 lbs. So, I think the weight increase would be good for her.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you have a mexican supermarket or a vietnamese market? Those type of markets usually have a good supply/selection of bones.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is what Smokey gets!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Look for a wholesaler that sells to the public and get chicken backs and frames...I am limited in my selections as my dog as fat digestion problems...I use two local chinese grocery stores for chick frames, beef heart. Can you take a photo or two...one lokking down on her midriff/hips and one from side standing...75lbs seems like a good weight for female

Oh and the bone in photo is not a bone, but a rawhide...rawhides are very dangerous, saliva mixed w/chunks break off and swell can get caught in blocking off airway - supervise...I had a friend of a friend whose golden died on her bed when left alone to enjoy her treat...

also cured w/formaldehyde


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Moxy said:


> Any ideas about where I can get some good raw bones? I really don't want to get her the processed femurs and such they sell at Petsmart. Someone told me to call the grocery store? I have no clue.
> 
> Also, are there any bones I should avoid giving her? I always heard chicken bones were not good...as were pork chop bones. So, I am rather clueless.


Are you looking for bones that will be part of her diet or just recreational bones for her chewing enjoyment?

As part of her diet any raw chicken bones, pork or beef necks, duck, rabbit, turkey, etc. All these - in their RAW form - are fine to feed.

If you are looking for bones for her chewing enjoyment but NOT as part of her diet then look at your local grocery stores, in the meat section, for beef knuckle or soup bones. They are good for chewing.


----------

